# How much is this rod??



## cblevins (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how much a 11'6 Browning Gold Medallion noodle rod should run? Was told the rod is in very good condition. I have one, but don't have a clue on how much they run used..the one I use now is worth more to me then money Would like to buy this one also, but only if the price is right.Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I think they used to be $35 new?


----------



## cblevins (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the Black and blue style Dick Swan rod, I know when I did a search the newer black Dick Swan rods were going for $100... Love the Dick Swan rods and want this, but cannot find a price on them for the life of me. Even checked the bay with no results.I would try to contact Dick himself but think he past away a few years back


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I had buddies that would buy them once a month. They were blowing them up that often. Then they got smart and started buying Lamiglass Noodle Rods.


----------



## cblevins (Dec 22, 2010)

never had a problem with mine in 12+ years... fish it fall and spring 3-4days a week for chrome and browns


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Is it the 6 rivers model???


----------



## cblevins (Dec 22, 2010)

this is the older model, black graphite blank with eyes wrapped in in blue/red/gold....believe the 6 rivers models are newer


----------



## rw65hdd (Nov 15, 2008)

Like you, I have one also and Love it. I got mine used and have had it for a few years. I have seen them go for anywhere between $30 and $75 but it is worth whatever you would give for it. I would be comfortable paying around $50 for a clean rod with no damage. Everyone on here has an opinion on what is the only rod to use. There was a thread around here with guys talking about them a while back and there were cases of the rods going really cheap. The prices I listed are for rods I actually saw and or bought. My favorite for Steel is the Dick Swan but I use a Eagle Claw, a Shimano Convergence, a Shimano Clarus, a Okuma something or other. My next fav would be the Shimanos. If you want it you should grab it. There are only so many left. If you decide not to pick it up send me a PM and I might pick it up if it around me. Good Luck


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

bought one 9 years ago!!! if same rod, its a dick swan gold medallion!!!
11'6' payed around $90.00 for it... only problem i have with it, was not
enough backbone for a good hook set...other than that, i like it!!!
if good cond!!! i would pick it up for the right price...


----------



## cblevins (Dec 22, 2010)

rw65hdd said:


> Like you, I have one also and Love it. I got mine used and have had it for a few years. I have seen them go for anywhere between $30 and $75 but it is worth whatever you would give for it. I would be comfortable paying around $50 for a clean rod with no damage. Everyone on here has an opinion on what is the only rod to use. There was a thread around here with guys talking about them a while back and there were cases of the rods going really cheap. The prices I listed are for rods I actually saw and or bought. My favorite for Steel is the Dick Swan but I use a Eagle Claw, a Shimano Convergence, a Shimano Clarus, a Okuma something or other. My next fav would be the Shimanos. If you want it you should grab it. There are only so many left. If you decide not to pick it up send me a PM and I might pick it up if it around me. Good Luck


I think either way I will be going home with it, just sent the guy an offer... I love watching that noodle bend into an L shape on Chrome or Brown!!!


----------



## cblevins (Dec 22, 2010)

BIG DAVE said:


> bought one 9 years ago!!! if same rod, its a dick swan gold medallion!!!11'6' payed around $90.00 for it...


This would be it.....




BIG DAVE said:


> only problem i have with it, was not
> enough backbone for a good hook set...other than that, i like it!!!
> if good cond!!! i would pick it up for the right price...


I think there as been a few times, but really haven't ran into this problem.. I think it helps that I run a size 14 Treb on the set-up for this rod instead of a single hook.. for me it is hard to beat this rod


----------



## cblevins (Dec 22, 2010)

rw65hdd said:


> My favorite for Steel is the Dick Swan but I use a Eagle Claw, a Shimano Convergence, a Shimano Clarus, a Okuma something or other.


I did the threads, but prices were for the newer models.. I believe the Okuma rods you are talking about are the Okuma SST


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

cblevins said:


> I did the threads, but prices were for the newer models.. I believe the Okuma rods you are talking about are the Okuma SST


Okuma Convergence most likely.


----------

